
Canary Cold Brew: Cold brew for the 21st century - dbendet
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/canarycoldbrew/canary-cold-brew-cold-brew-for-the-21st-century
======
ipsun4
Seems expensive. Everybody I know that would spend $3-5 on a cup of coffee
would spend it at a store, and people who want convenience would make large-
batch cold brew, or use a k-cup. I'm not sure that consumers would go for the
price of a store, but the convenience of a k-cup, for what could be done at
home for cheap as batch-cold brew.

I've also seen cold brew cans at the grocery store for the $1-3 range, so I'm
not sure what they are trying to do at that price point either. Hopefully
after the kickstarter funds their supply chain, they can get to a better price
point.

